# Prob with anemone crab



## windgrace03 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well just yesterday i turned in my Maroon Clown to the Fish store. I picked up 2 true percula clowns. My Girl Friend had to have this little anemone crab. well now the crab took right to my anemone, and i just noticed my clowns trying to get in the anemone, but the crab will not let them. Are my clowns goin to eventually get him out or are they goin to kill the little thing??? Or how can i get the little crab out of him???


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

It is hard to tell what will happen, it really depends on how badly ur clowns want the anemone. I would figure that the crab will soon leave them alone and all will be okay, but that is only because of my experience. I had my clarkii hosting their anem a lil while before introducing the crab. Then the crab was a lil bit of a pain, but soon calmed down. This time it sounds as if your crab may have first dibs, so time will tell 

You can get him out, but don't go digging around on your anemone, remember its delicate. Get some tongs and, if u have one, put him in ur sump for a while. Then you could try putting him back after the clowns are hosting.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

is this an anemone hermit crab or a true anemone crab.


----------



## windgrace03 (Mar 7, 2007)

when i bring up anemone crab on the internet he looks just like it white with red blotches on his back. He still hasn't moved yet either lol


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

My anemone crab (Porcelain Crab) was evicted from his anemone and took up residence in the center of a rock so covered with Green star polyps that it looks like a field of grass. He's been living in that grassy field for 3 months now and loving it. It's the same crab you have.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> My anemone crab (Porcelain Crab) was evicted from his anemone and took up residence in the center of a rock so covered with Green star polyps that it looks like a field of grass. He's been living in that grassy field for 3 months now and loving it. It's the same crab you have.


sounds cool! I think im gonna try that


----------

